# Toyo Proxes TS1, Bridgestone S03, or Goodyear F1 GS-D3?



## Tuba_Transport (Jul 4, 2000)

*Toyo Proxes T1-S, Bridgestone S03, or Goodyear F1 GS-D3?*

Well, spring will be here soon and I need to order some summer tires for my 17" Superleggeras. This is for my 02 GTI. Will be getting 225/45-17. The new F1 is the new hot design and seems to be a good performer from reviews. The S-03 is a proven standard and has the rubber compound designed to better handle water. The TS-1 is much lighter than the others and would be a complement to the light OZ wheels.
Which one should I go with? The prices $148-$177 depending on which route I go.



_Modified by Tuba_Transport at 10:14 AM 2-11-2004_


----------



## zanevr6 (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Toyo Proxes TS1, Bridgestone S03, or Goodyear F1 GS-D3? (Tuba_Transport)*

I tried the toyos and i loved them and would strongly recdommend them.... as for so3 and the f1 ... i havent tried any but i know so3 are very grippy and very good for nose heavy cars cuz of their stiff side wall... on the other hand, the f1 are very close to the so3, their grip is close to the so3 in the dry but alot better in the wet... plus the f1 live alot longer.
I was in between buying the so3 and the f1 and i went with the f1's, i'll have them on my car tomorrow, then i'll proly get back here and let u know how i like them.. cool? my .02 !!


----------



## Tuba_Transport (Jul 4, 2000)

*Re: Toyo Proxes TS1, Bridgestone S03, or Goodyear F1 GS-D3? (zanevr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zanevr6* »_
I was in between buying the so3 and the f1 and i went with the f1's, i'll have them on my car tomorrow, then i'll proly get back here and let u know how i like them.. cool? my .02 !!

I am anxious to get your impressions.


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Toyo Proxes TS1, Bridgestone S03, or Goodyear F1 GS-D3? (Tuba_Transport)*

From a prior post of mine:
_Here is my initial take on them back in May ...:
I've been running the T1-S for the past 3k miles, and I don't think they will last any longer than my last set of S-03's .... which had a 220 tread-wear rating ....
The Toyo T1-S is a great tire. Equal ultimate dry performance to the S-03 and even better wet performance (grip & hydroplane resistance), but they need to be driven a bit differently - smooth inputs is the key to getting the most out of these tires. Also, they are quite a bit more sensitive to tire pressures ... great for fine tuning handling balance ... and horrible if you get the pressures wrong.
And now an update after driving on these for 12-13k miles. I still really like these tires, and have gotten used to the softer sidewall relative to the S-03PP. The Toyo's need to be placed into the corner, where as the S-03s will let you throw the car into the corner. After turn-in, the Toyos perform and communicate as well as the S-03s do. They also have a much more progressive break-away than the S-03 - easier to control drifts .
Now, as far as wear is concerned, I'll probably only get about 18k miles out of these - I got 24k miles (same commute) out of the S-03s before they were toasty. Given the choice between the two tires, I'd get the Toyos again in a heartbeat. Great performance dry & wet, lighter by nearly 4 pounds each and more comfortable. They seem like they'll get a bit noisy toward the end of their life, but not unbearably so._


_Modified by f1forkvr6 at 4:53 PM 2-3-2004_


----------



## zanevr6 (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Toyo Proxes TS1, Bridgestone S03, or Goodyear F1 GS-D3? (Tuba_Transport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tuba_Transport* »_
I am anxious to get your impressions.

well i just got back from the tire shop.... and the dumbass got me the f1 
gs-d2 instead of the d3, so i got into an argument with him and dont think im getting them anymore... i might get the so3 instead, but if anything changes and i end up with the gs-d3 then i'll let u know....


----------



## Tuba_Transport (Jul 4, 2000)

*Re: Toyo Proxes TS1, Bridgestone S03, or Goodyear F1 GS-D3? (zanevr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zanevr6* »_
well i just got back from the tire shop.... and the dumbass got me the f1 
gs-d2 instead of the d3, so i got into an argument with him and dont think im getting them anymore... i might get the so3 instead, but if anything changes and i end up with the gs-d3 then i'll let u know....

That sucks. I am hoping to find a local shop who will price match.


----------



## ceboyd (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: Toyo Proxes TS1, Bridgestone S03, or Goodyear F1 GS-D3? (Tuba_Transport)*

I hated the Toyo's... LOVE the S03s..
I've said it repeatedly in other posts, hands down the S03 is the best IMHO from personal experience.
Toyo lost it way too fast on the track and autocross and was too squirmy for my tastes on the street... the S03 is so predictable, forgiving on the street after a day on the track and great in rain as well as dry.
Any more questions?
I have NO opinion on the Goodyear.. never used it.


----------



## Ibid (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: Toyo Proxes TS1, Bridgestone S03, or Goodyear F1 GS-D3? (ceboyd)*

S03s, after 3 track days, 4 autocrosses and street driving, they remained quiet and performed great!
BTW: The comment about weight... the S03s weigh more because they have a better reinforced sidewall (stiffer) which is better at the track IMHO.


----------



## zanevr6 (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Toyo Proxes TS1, Bridgestone S03, or Goodyear F1 GS-D3? (Ibid)*

Im at the shop right now waiting for my SO3's to be installed... i'll let u know how i like them !


----------



## Tuba_Transport (Jul 4, 2000)

*Re: Toyo Proxes TS1, Bridgestone S03, or Goodyear F1 GS-D3? (zanevr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zanevr6* »_Im at the shop right now waiting for my SO3's to be installed... i'll let u know how i like them !

/me is jealous


----------



## RiskMan (Jul 21, 1999)

*Re: Toyo Proxes TS1, Bridgestone S03, or Goodyear F1 GS-D3? (Tuba_Transport)*

Tuba, I've driven the S-03's fairly extensively on a friend's S4, very impressed, rode well, great dry grip. But I got a set of the GS-D3's for my GLI for the street and am even more impressed with them. Great ride and dry handling, but the wet weather grip has been nothing short of amazing! Many years ago, I swore I'd never buy another set of Goodyear's, but the GS-D3's are wonderful tires. I recommend them to all who ask.








Edit: see pic of the Jetta in my sig, GS-D3's are on the BBS's, Falken Azenis on the OZ SL's for autox.










_Modified by RiskMan at 9:28 PM 2-5-2004_


----------



## Tuba_Transport (Jul 4, 2000)

*Re: Toyo Proxes TS1, Bridgestone S03, or Goodyear F1 GS-D3? (RiskMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RiskMan* »_
Edit: see pic of the Jetta in my sig, GS-D3's are on the BBS's, Falken Azenis on the OZ SL's for autox.










Looks like FedEx Field.










_Modified by Tuba_Transport at 9:25 AM 2-6-2004_


----------



## stocky1.8s (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: Toyo Proxes TS1, Bridgestone S03, or Goodyear F1 GS-D3? (Tuba_Transport)*

Nice photo
I have the 17" OZ SL's with 225 45/17 T1-S
really like the setup
have not tried the other tires though....


----------



## RiskMan (Jul 21, 1999)

*Re: Toyo Proxes TS1, Bridgestone S03, or Goodyear F1 GS-D3? (Tuba_Transport)*

Tuba, you are correct, FedEx Field it is, although our view of the White House is not quite the one you pictured! Are you in the Balto/DC area? Have you been to one of our events? Let me know, I do registration for the region Solo 2 events and serve on the Solo 2 committee. We always like to see more VW's at our events! (at least I do!)


----------



## Tuba_Transport (Jul 4, 2000)

*Re: Toyo Proxes TS1, Bridgestone S03, or Goodyear F1 GS-D3? (RiskMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RiskMan* »_Tuba, you are correct, FedEx Field it is, although our view of the White House is not quite the one you pictured! Are you in the Balto/DC area? Have you been to one of our events? Let me know, I do registration for the region Solo 2 events and serve on the Solo 2 committee. We always like to see more VW's at our events! (at least I do!)









I have spectated 1 event. I am signed up for the upcoming Mazda RevItUp event. That will be my very first autocross driving experience. I am having a small issue with trying to convince my wife that my GTI will not spontaniously explode if I drive it hard around a cone or two.


----------



## RiskMan (Jul 21, 1999)

*Re: Toyo Proxes TS1, Bridgestone S03, or Goodyear F1 GS-D3? (Tuba_Transport)*

Tuba, bring her along to the test'n tune in March, so she can see what autox is all about. Doing that certainly helped relieve some tension on the part of my wife!
FWIW, looked at an R32 today, guess what tires come standard? Goodyear Eagle F1 GS-D3's.


----------



## zanevr6 (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Toyo Proxes TS1, Bridgestone S03, or Goodyear F1 GS-D3? (RiskMan)*

Ok my SO3's have cured....... and let me tell you.. im very very impressed, even tho i still didnt go all out on turns but the car feels like its on rails.. 
I definatly would recommend these tire to anyone... go for it..


----------



## Tuba_Transport (Jul 4, 2000)

*Re: Toyo Proxes TS1, Bridgestone S03, or Goodyear F1 GS-D3? (zanevr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zanevr6* »_Ok my SO3's have cured....... and let me tell you.. im very very impressed, even tho i still didnt go all out on turns but the car feels like its on rails.. 
I definatly would recommend these tire to anyone... go for it..

We are still frozen here. I gotta wait another couple of months to mount summer tires.


----------



## vr6ofpain (Feb 5, 2004)

I had some S03's in a 205/50-15. Now I have some Toyo T1-S's in a 215/40-16. Even though the S03's were slightly thinner they stuck harder and longer than the marginally wider Toyo's. I like the Toyo's and all, but they are not to the same level of performance as the S03's. Too bad these tires are all hella expensive and wear so fast. One thing though, the S03 doesnt come in a 215/40-16....so i dont really have a choice. what im looking for next is a hardcore summer tire(a la S03 or Azenis sport) in a 215/40-16 or a 215/45-16. im stuck with an odd tire size, but i like the slightly wider aspect(even if it is marginal at best).


----------



## vr6ofpain (Feb 5, 2004)

oh and it is T1-S, the thread says TS-1....








http://www.toyo.com/tires/tire....html#


----------



## Tuba_Transport (Jul 4, 2000)

*Re: Toyo Proxes T1-S, Bridgestone S03, or Goodyear F1 GS-D3? (Tuba_Transport)*

Looks like a virtual tie.


----------



## EBG 1.8T (Jul 1, 2001)

*Re: Toyo Proxes T1-S, Bridgestone S03, or Goodyear F1 GS-D3? (Tuba_Transport)*

tuba - When you get to this point in tires, they are all very good. It isn't like you are comparing a Khumo 712 to a Bridgestone SO-3. You asked about the top couple tires. I personally have not driven the Goodyear, but i found the Toyo's on sale on Edgeracing.com so i ordered them. maybe the Goodyear would provide me that .05 seconds faster around the lap at a auto-x, maybe not. I am more worried about the driver. I don't drive at 9/10th's all the time, and when i do drive hard, i am trying to learn and practice my driving skill (auto-x). I don' think any of the above tires are going to change my skill, i just need to learn to drive the tire. 
I would say just pick one of the tires listed above, and go practice and learn how to drive that tire.








Eric


----------



## Tuba_Transport (Jul 4, 2000)

*Re: Toyo Proxes T1-S, Bridgestone S03, or Goodyear F1 GS-D3? (EBG 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EBG 1.8T* »_tuba - When you get to this point in tires, they are all very good. It isn't like you are comparing a Khumo 712 to a Bridgestone SO-3. You asked about the top couple tires. I personally have not driven the Goodyear, but i found the Toyo's on sale on Edgeracing.com so i ordered them. 

Excellent point. I am going to take advantage of the same deal and buy the Toyo's from Edgeracing.com tommorrow.


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Toyo Proxes T1-S, Bridgestone S03, or Goodyear F1 GS-D3? (EBG 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EBG 1.8T* »_When you get to this point in tires, they are all very good ...
I would say just pick one of the tires listed above, and go practice and learn how to drive that tire.








Eric

Eric, I couldn't have said this any better







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tuba_Transport (Jul 4, 2000)

*Re: Toyo Proxes T1-S, Bridgestone S03, or Goodyear F1 GS-D3? (f1forkvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f1forkvr6* »_
Eric, I couldn't have said this any better







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I ordered the Toyos this morning. Still have to wait a few weeks for the temperatures outside to warm up before I change out my Arctic Alpin winter tires/wheels for the Toyo/Superleggera combo.
This will be my first experience with summer performance tires. I am looking forward to it. I have always just run the crappy OEM tires which came on the car.


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Toyo Proxes T1-S, Bridgestone S03, or Goodyear F1 GS-D3? (Tuba_Transport)*

You will notice a big difference! Grip and response will increase, as will wet pavement performance. One big suggestion would be to rotate these tires every 3k -- yup, every 3k. This will keep wear relatively even, and reduce tire noise toward the end of their useful lives. Same advice applies to the S-03s, and other soft compounds. After burning through a set of the Toyos, try the S-03s. Great tire, just different feeling. You may like the feel of the stiffer sidewall, or you may not. It all depends on driving style and personal preference. Post feedback after you've driven on them a couple thousand miles.


----------



## RiskMan (Jul 21, 1999)

*Re: Toyo Proxes T1-S, Bridgestone S03, or Goodyear F1 GS-D3? (EBG 1.8T)*

Very well written, Eric! I totally agree, any of the three would make a great three season tire.
Tuba, come on out at the end of March to our first event, even if just to spectate, so I can see that combo on your car.


----------



## salsanacho (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Toyo Proxes T1-S, Bridgestone S03, or Goodyear F1 GS-D3? (f1forkvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f1forkvr6* »_You may like the feel of the stiffer sidewall, or you may not. It all depends on driving style and personal preference. Post feedback after you've driven on them a couple thousand miles.

So how does a stiff sidewall compare to a softer one? Harsher ride? Right now I'm riding on the stock Eagle RSAs http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif which i've heard have very stiff sidewalls. I am thinking of replacing these with the SO3's. I guess I am looking for a little more explanation of the "different feeling" that you are talking about. Ideally I would try both tire but that would take years for me.


----------



## Tuba_Transport (Jul 4, 2000)

*Re: Toyo Proxes T1-S, Bridgestone S03, or Goodyear F1 GS-D3? (RiskMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RiskMan* »_Very well written, Eric! I totally agree, any of the three would make a great three season tire.
Tuba, come on out at the end of March to our first event, even if just to spectate, so I can see that combo on your car.









Is there a website for the event?


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Toyo Proxes T1-S, Bridgestone S03, or Goodyear F1 GS-D3? (salsanacho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *salsanacho* »_
So how does a stiff sidewall compare to a softer one? ... I guess I am looking for a little more explanation of the "different feeling" that you are talking about.

In general, a stiffer side wall will offer heavier cars more communication through the steering wheel, quicker turn-in response, and a more "razor-sharp" feel to the handling - more go-kart like. It may also feel twitcher, more nervous (esp over rough surfaces mid-corner), will be less comfortable, and will more than likely be a heavier tire ... which adds unsprung weight that needs to be controlled, etc ....
Did that help?


----------



## salsanacho (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Toyo Proxes T1-S, Bridgestone S03, or Goodyear F1 GS-D3? (f1forkvr6)*

That helps a ton, thanks!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RiskMan (Jul 21, 1999)

*Re: Toyo Proxes T1-S, Bridgestone S03, or Goodyear F1 GS-D3? (Tuba_Transport)*

Tuba, keep an eye on autocrossers.org for all 2004 autox activities in the Balto/Wash DC area. Click on the 2004 schedule for a preview of upcoming activities. There are also links at the bottom of the page to other sites, including the WDCR SCCA Solo2 web site. HTH's.


----------



## vr6ofpain (Feb 5, 2004)

you got a point though, i agree on the stiff sidewall point. when i put the 205/50WR-15's(SO3) on my jetta it felt like i went up in a wheel size, because it got so much stiffer, but then again it was bouncier than with a 16(which i have now) and a 17(used to have). so the car is more jiggly....but they were great tires....the best i have encountered.
i heard the goodyears are supposed to be better....hey Bridgestone bring out a S-04!


----------



## Maspuce (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: Toyo Proxes T1-S, Bridgestone S03, or Goodyear F1 GS-D3? (Tuba_Transport)*

SO-3, SO-3 all the way. i had them on my car two summers ago and i loved them to death, any one that ever drived in montreal will know what i'm saying next "140 km/h, the met, fast lane, puoring rain, no prob" i have parada spec 2 now, what a god awful mistake i made.
i know they are heavy but small price to pay for the gripion.


----------



## vr6ofpain (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: Toyo Proxes T1-S, Bridgestone S03, or Goodyear F1 GS-D3? (Maspuce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maspuce* »_i have parada spec 2 now, what a god awful mistake i made.
i know they are heavy but small price to pay for the gripion.

i had some of the original paradas....what POS! they were loud, gripped like an H-rated wal*mart tire, and just lame....they did look interesting though.
oh and im not sure what you meant by the whole 140kph, but i *tried* to top out my old 95 GLX with the S-03's on the car(since they were good to 168mph, W-rated). only got it up to an indicated 143*m*ph...before i decided to slow down. honestly the car was still accelerting, just very very slowly, and the only mods to the engine were a GIAC chip and an ITG intake(eurosport). i was impressed. not too impressed with the doors being pulled away from the seals and my car whistling!
anyone remember the Yoko, AVS-Intermediate


----------



## EBG 1.8T (Jul 1, 2001)

*Re: Toyo Proxes T1-S, Bridgestone S03, or Goodyear F1 GS-D3? (f1forkvr6)*

I glad everyone understood what i was saying. I just think it halarious when people buy tires because 'they look cool' or 'this one is $50 more, it has to be better'. Max performance tires are top performance and unless you are driving hard all the time, most of us can't tell them apart.. People think tires is going to change the performance of the car more than anything (tires make a HUGE difference). But what most people really need is some time at a driving school. If the driver doesn't have the skills, then the tires don't matter. 
--Please don't think i am telling anyone here they can't drive, I am not saying that at all. Again this is just my opinion!!---
Eric


----------



## Tuba_Transport (Jul 4, 2000)

*Re: Toyo Proxes T1-S, Bridgestone S03, or Goodyear F1 GS-D3? (EBG 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EBG 1.8T* »_I glad everyone understood what i was saying. I just think it halarious when people buy tires because 'they look cool' or 'this one is $50 more, it has to be better'. Max performance tires are top performance and unless you are driving hard all the time, most of us can't tell them apart.. People think tires is going to change the performance of the car more than anything (tires make a HUGE difference). But what most people really need is some time at a driving school. If the driver doesn't have the skills, then the tires don't matter. 
--Please don't think i am telling anyone here they can't drive, I am not saying that at all. Again this is just my opinion!!---
Eric

There are differences. Some are noisier. Some last longer. Some are lighter. 
There are multiple factors besides handling characteristics.
Thanks for the sermon though.


----------



## EBG 1.8T (Jul 1, 2001)

*Re: Toyo Proxes T1-S, Bridgestone S03, or Goodyear F1 GS-D3? (Tuba_Transport)*

no problem Tuba, i know there are differences, i was just generalize a little.








Just so you know, edge racing was really quick with the tires delivery. I receievd them yesterday, 4 busines days after i ordered. Can't wait to get them mounted on the new wheels. 
What suspension are you running tuba? Still on the H&R? 




_Modified by EBG 1.8T at 7:47 PM 2-17-2004_


----------



## QuietMan (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Toyo Proxes T1-S, Bridgestone S03, or Goodyear F1 GS-D3? (Tuba_Transport)*

I used the gs-d3's last summer on a 01 jetta. they were the bomb.


----------



## Tuba_Transport (Jul 4, 2000)

*Re: Toyo Proxes T1-S, Bridgestone S03, or Goodyear F1 GS-D3? (EBG 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EBG 1.8T* »_no problem Tuba, i know there are differences, i was just generalize a little.








Just so you know, edge racing was really quick with the tires delivery. I receievd them yesterday, 4 busines days after i ordered. Can't wait to get them mounted on the new wheels. 
What suspension are you running tuba? Still on the H&R? 


bilstein sport shocks
h&r sport springs
shine rear sway bar
17x8 oz superleggera wheels
225/45-17 toyo proxes t1-s summer tires
205/55-16 michelin arctic alpin winter tires
The Toyos are "Out for Delivery" according to UPS.


----------



## pyce (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: Toyo Proxes T1-S, Bridgestone S03, or Goodyear F1 GS-D3? (Tuba_Transport)*

Tuba, I believe a "rounder" in section tire would give you better overall performance as your springs are not so stiff and specially in the 225-17 (wide tire, low walls, so less flex) you may end up riding the edges if your tire is too "flat" and "edgy"......... A good example of edgy tire (to me) is the AVS-100 (for example). A good example for "rounded" tire is the S-03. Go to a tire shop and compare them side to side (if you have not seen them together) and see what I am trying to say ...... "Flat" tires may be great for more contact with the road, but you need stiff springs to keep the camber change down as to utilize the "flat" part of the tire. Hope it makes sense......


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Toyo Proxes T1-S, Bridgestone S03, or Goodyear F1 GS-D3? (pyce)*

Good points! I think the Toyo will work fine - it's not as square as say the old Pirelli P600, and the softer sidewall will be beneficial as well.


----------



## pyce (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: Toyo Proxes T1-S, Bridgestone S03, or Goodyear F1 GS-D3? (f1forkvr6)*

Chris, but do you think the "squareness" of the Toyo (not much, but still more than S-03) could be the reason for your reported:

_Quote, originally posted by *f1forkvr6* »__ ........ Also, they are quite a bit more sensitive to tire pressures ... great for fine tuning handling balance ... and horrible if you get the pressures wrong......._


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Toyo Proxes T1-S, Bridgestone S03, or Goodyear F1 GS-D3? (pyce)*

I'm not sure that was related to the shoulder profile - I chalked it up to the carcass being less stiff than the S-03. With too much pressure the tires felt like they were rolling on the center third of the tread ... very unresponsive - almost as if there was a light coating of snow on the road. With too little pressure, they felt sloppy and sluggish - as if they were grossly under-inflated. With the pressures just right (for me - B4, full Shine, it was 34-35 front, 31-32 in the rear) they were a wonderful tire. Responsive, though not as sharp as the S-03, great grip, and decent comfort. FWIW, the S-03 and T-1S both exhibited moderate tram-lining - neither one horrible, and both quite similar.


----------



## EBG 1.8T (Jul 1, 2001)

*Re: Toyo Proxes T1-S, Bridgestone S03, or Goodyear F1 GS-D3? (f1forkvr6)*

I am ordering a new tire pyrometer on monday to help get the air pressure dialed in with these toyo's at the first auto-x. 
I think it also depends on the size when we really start comparing sidewall structure. 


_Modified by EBG 1.8T at 2:17 PM 2-22-2004_


----------



## Irishben (Feb 15, 2004)

I loved the old Yoko AVS intermediates. Ran them on the street and track on a BMW325iS with many Alpina mods, AND a ridiculous Volvo 740 Turbo wagon I souped up so I passed 5.0 Mustangs on the track under braking, through high speed corners, and just screaming down the straight. AVS-Is only got a bit squirmy when I was really jamming on hot summer track days. Fun tire. Anyone remember Phoenix Stahlflexes??


----------



## iae21 (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (Irishben)*

I have a set of (4) Bridgestone S-03's 225/45/17 with about 9/32 (90%) tread left. Anyone interested? IM me!


----------



## EBG 1.8T (Jul 1, 2001)

*Re: (iae21)*

I just got back from a long drive with the T1-S's thru some serious high speed twisties. The side to side transitions on the tires was amazing, very predictable. The tread is fairly quiet. The stick is again amazing. Defintly a step up from my previsou ES100's. I was hoping to explore the limits of the tire today, but no suck luck, i couldn't find it..


----------



## Tuba_Transport (Jul 4, 2000)

*Re: (EBG 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EBG 1.8T* »_I just got back from a long drive with the T1-S's thru some serious high speed twisties. The side to side transitions on the tires was amazing, very predictable. The tread is fairly quiet. The stick is again amazing. Defintly a step up from my previsou ES100's. I was hoping to explore the limits of the tire today, but no suck luck, i couldn't find it..









I am having my T1-S's mounted on my wheels on Monday. I am still up in the air as to when to swap them out with my winter tires though. Temps are still faily low here, especially at night.


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: (Tuba_Transport)*

They aren't really all that happy with cold weather (say below 40F) - but will warm up to some degree as you drive. They are much happier with temps 60+.


----------

